# Maritime Hotel,Bantry



## danole (18 May 2009)

Anyone been?! It _looks_ nice.........


----------



## hizzy (18 May 2009)

Hi danole

Haven't stayed there, but check out the following link from tripadvisor.



Regards

Hizzy


----------



## mathepac (18 May 2009)

I haven't visited for a while and looked on tripadvisor. A disproportionate number of the positive reviews seem to be from people located in *Cork*. Is that strange, or is it just me?


----------



## coleen (18 May 2009)

I have not stayed there but I have a friend who really enjoyed it and she is hard to please. If a place passes her standards I usually think it must have been good.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (18 May 2009)

Two work colleagues of mine have stayed there at different times and both had positive reviews of the hotel. 

(I'm from Bantry myself, but I have no affiliation to the hotel or any of its workers, owners or managers.)


----------



## gocall01 (18 May 2009)

My brother had his wedding reception there in 2007.
It was a fine hotel, good food, rooms were excellent imo.
Wouldn't have any issues with the place but that could be coloured by the party atmosphere you know like...


----------



## Squonk (18 May 2009)

Been there twice on weekned break with family.....really very nice (and yes, I'm from Cork!)


----------



## remey (28 May 2009)

Hi,
I'm interested in going to West Cork and just saw this thread. I was looking at this hotel and was quoted a good price for the weekend after the bank hol.
Is Bantry a lively town? Is there a lot to do around there? I'm pregnant so nightlife wont be a huge factor but would stil like a good buzz in the bars with music etc at night.
Any opinions would be great.
Thanks.


----------



## tallpaul (28 May 2009)

Stayed there about three years ago and could find no fault with the hotel. Good standard of accommodation, food was very good, clean, good location: ticks all the boxes.

Personally if and when I am back down that part of the country, I would be happy to stay there.


----------



## remey (28 May 2009)

Great, was hoping I'd get something positive. Think I'll book. Thanks


----------



## g1g (28 May 2009)

Stayed there on a hen weekend and on a weekend with other half.  My parents have also stayed there. Suitable for all ages so don't let their hen special frighten you off. Gorgeous hotel. Loved it. (Am from Cork too!)


----------



## remey (29 May 2009)

Great feedback. Can I ask what Bantry is like in general? I know West Cork is supposed to be beautiful. Is it a lively or quiet town?
Thanks


----------



## jazzhead (29 May 2009)

stayed there about 6 weeks ago, 2 adults 2 kids, lovely hotel, rooms very nice, be sure to check out bantry house which is just up the road from hotel, fantastic old grand house and gardens and they serve the best scones i ever tasted!!


----------



## Squonk (29 May 2009)

remey said:


> Great feedback. Can I ask what Bantry is like in general? I know West Cork is supposed to be beautiful. Is it a lively or quiet town?
> Thanks


It's not too lively, and not too quiet !


----------

